# saintly's real life lighting attempts



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2009)

I wasn't sure where to put this...photography, my journal.

anyway, it's here.

i'm playing around with back lighting and I'm obsessed now with achieving a certain look for this tank. although it goes against the title "autumn blush"

it's been said that some of my "high light" images are a tad over done, and TBH guys your right! i'm now trying to control what goes off at the rear! whilst trying to retain detail in the stems

here's a shot from the experimentation!   






ignore the lilly pipe


----------



## Jase (6 Jul 2009)

The lighting looks great, really like the blue background also but I cant work out what the main subject/focus is. Maybe a greater depth of field would overcome this by allowing you to 'see' more


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> but I cant work out what the main subject/focus is



there isn't one. it's about the rear lighting not the subject sorry. this is 5 minute wonder stuff. not the "proper" image


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Jul 2009)

I like it mate, very ADA. Is it blue paper at the back with a spot light pointing in one are to allow it to look white?


----------



## Jase (6 Jul 2009)

Then yes...   ...the lighting is great. Please don't take my critiques as always negative (which i'm sure they seem), just my opinions on improvement


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> Then yes...  ...the lighting is great. Please don't take my critiques as always negative (which i'm sure they seem), just my opinions on improvement



it's fine mate, you a tough cookie to please   in fact you do make me look at my work a little harder, so yeah, you have an absolute valid point which is taken on board!   

here's one more, a bit more composed i suppose. 





remember the tank is only 4 weeks old, so it's got a ton of growing in to do.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Is it blue paper at the back with a spot light pointing in one are to allow it to look white?



basicly, yes Dan,

 I'm discovering that you have to "shield" stray light to get total control, using card etc  but one spot is pointing on the rear card, and one light directly into the tank. just adjust each light independently and adjust shooting parameters until you have the desired look. i've not used my soft box on this. but when it does come to the "final" tank shots I'll do it properly...pulling the tank away from the wall etc   

i did speak with tonser on Saturday, and we both agreed that a 3 light set up would be ideal.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

>



Now **that** is a great photo!


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Jul 2009)

Thanks mate, good to know


----------



## Jase (6 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Now **that** is a great photo!



Agreed! 

One thing though, if i'm being REALLY picky, the bubbles at the top are a little distracting    I'm really not looking forward to putting and photos of mine on here, i'll get ripped to shreds    Always easier to critique someone else's work than your own. And if your pics weren't any good to start with, there'd be no point critiquing at all, so please take them as a complement


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> the bubbles at the top are a little distracting



 pearling my friend, i'll choose the time of the day better


----------



## Jase (6 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> Jase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I thought it was the flow from the lilypipe.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Jul 2009)

A hair dryer will sort them out   

So, looks like you need one more flash light, and a 4th stand to hold the hair dryer in place


----------



## rawr (6 Jul 2009)

If you didn't have a journal for this tank I would be suspicious that you just scanned a few images out of an Aquajournal!  They're amazing!


----------



## johnny70 (6 Jul 2009)

Stunning picture Mark, beautiful.

Seeing your pictures here really inspires me (aquascaping and photography)

Could you please start some tutorials on 'how too' with the photography 8)


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> So, looks like you need one more flash light, and a 4th stand to hold the hair dryer in place



in the future. i'll struggle on for the time being   i need my son back to hold the camera whilst i hold the hair-dryer   ....ermmm, other way around i mean



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> If you didn't have a journal for this tank I would be suspicious that you just scanned a few images out of an Aquajournal!  They're amazing!



now thats quit a compliment, thanks thomas!



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> Stunning picture Mark, beautiful.
> 
> Seeing your pictures here really inspires me (aquascaping and photography)
> 
> Could you please start some tutorials on 'how too' with the photography 8)



thanks you, if i can inspire, then my time is not waisted.

"how too's" are tough for me, but I'll try soon.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jul 2009)

I really like the blown out blue effect, Mark.  It compliments the plant colours _brilliantly_ (in both senses of the word).

This in combination with the good compositions and super image quality results in some very fine looking work indeed. 

I've changed my mind about a new lens and my next purchase will be studio lighting!


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2009)

Great photos Mark, magazine quality, keep this up and you will be getting paid for this stuff soon enough


----------



## John Starkey (6 Jul 2009)

Hi mark,
i dont know if its my tired old eyes,without knowing what you are trying to aim for,but all the pics look very good to me,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> i dont know if its my tired old eyes,without knowing what you are trying to aim for,but all the pics look very good to me,



i dont get what you mean john?....  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great photos Mark, magazine quality, keep this up and you will be getting paid for this stuff soon enough



 cheers mate.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've changed my mind about a new lens and my next purchase will be studio lighting!



now i'm on the lens hunt  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2009)

i think i know what you mean now john....the results i was trying to achieve?....  

back lighting....to illuminate the back of the tank. to retain detail in the stems whilst having a bright background. to try different colours to achieve different effects.   or something like that at least.

i just look at amano's work and try to emulate it somehow. his newer works have similar lighting


----------



## samc (6 Jul 2009)

your photos still make me want a camera. 

i was looking at the nikon d40 as they are cheap and meant to be good for a beginer. 
shame i cant afford one at the moment  ill get one in the end


----------



## davidcmadrid (7 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like it and can clearly see your skill but the back is blown out to the point where its distracting and makes the eye wander around looking for something to grab onto.. Perhaps turn that  rear flash down or bounce it off something , putting a warm coloured Gel on it might work also ?


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2009)

davidcmadrid said:
			
		

> I really like it and can clearly see your skill but the back is blown out to the point where its distracting



interesting. 

it really is a case of love and hate i think.    after all these are just experiments   

the over all blown out effect is the whole point of the exercise. 
usually i'd feel unsure whether it was right or wrong, but when you've got amano as a bench mark, i kind of feel i'm in the right direction. i'm sure there's better to come.

when the day arrives, i'll take my time in seeing everything is correct. 

putting a coloured gel over the light will give me the wrong colour I'm after surely?....thats what the coloured backgrounds are for.


----------



## davidcmadrid (7 Jul 2009)

I havent looked at Anamos stuff so if you are trying to mimic a certain style and feel you achieved it congratulations. Perhaps I have missinterpreted the point of the photo ( if thats the experiment btw looking forward to the finished product    ). Please dont take offense that i have commented on one particular element . The Gel doesnt have to be harsh , if the white was even a little creamy so the effect  wasnt so sharp, well at least thats what i had in my minds eye anyhow ( more sense of depth if the background isnt overwhelming removing focus from the front ) ,,  otherwise the lighting is fab as it is in the other stuff i seen from you. I am inspired to start hanging the bowens over my tank even if i have relatively little to photograph  I should see for myself just how hard it is to do what you have done  

Edited: I have now looked at Anamo and with his stuff i prefer the photos were the background isnt "loud". Like this one http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/nature_aquarium/images/024.jpg


----------



## andyh (7 Jul 2009)

I am sure its probably a well guarded secret, but how about a couple of pics of how you set-up your lights and background.i.e a behind the scenes photo. I would really like to try and achieve some great pics like this but i am not sure were to begin?

Thanks

AndyH


----------



## Superman (7 Jul 2009)

I just love seeing Mark's photos, each one is great in it's own way.

I'm always amazed on how clean your tanks look, god knows how much work you put into getting and keeping everything clean. If only mine were half a clean.


----------



## BigTom (7 Jul 2009)

Nice shots. Personally I'm not entirely sure on the combination of white and blue, if you have the whole background entirely white then it looks less like blowout and more of a stylistic choice. I played around with backlighting a couple of years, it's a lot of fun and you can get some pretty striking results (obviously not a real tank setup):


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2009)

wow, nice results.  

so is deviantart.com your website?

there's some cool work you've done.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2009)

i forget to thank everyone else for there kind words.

i think i should make everyone aware, that this ISNT the final shots of this tank. there's MUCH more playing to do. i'm also aware that the lighting isnt 100% so i'll be correcting as i go   

at least you know what I'll be entering into AGA and IAPLC


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Jul 2009)

deviantart is an online art community, it's been around for years   All sorts on there from photography, wallpapers, software themes, icons, digital art work etc etc...


----------



## BigTom (7 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> wow, nice results.
> 
> so is deviantart.com your website?
> 
> there's some cool work you've done.



As Steve pointed out, DA is a pretty huge site. My modest contribution can be found here - http://hairytoes.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2009)

modest?...there bloody amazing!

I can see your expertise coming in where lighting is concerned!


----------



## BigTom (7 Jul 2009)

Hah, thanks 

Studio lighting is actually pretty much my biggest weakness, I've played around with things a few times but most of my shots are natural light with a spot of fill flash. I'm always very impressed by people with the experience and technique to use multiple light sources to such great effect.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2009)

davidcmadrid said:
			
		

> I have now looked at Anamo and with his stuff i prefer the photos were the background isnt "loud". Like this one



looks like i'm going to go back to the drawing board.

Amano is what i aim for. I'm not there by a long chalk. you have to remember I'm not pro status. I'm just like the rest on this forum. wanting to improve themselves.  

any tips on how i might improve the set up Andy? 



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Studio lighting is actually pretty much my biggest weakness



mine too, but i've only had it 3 weeks   what recommendations would you have tom for lighting an aquarium?


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2009)

this is the look i was after. so, even amano blows his backgrounds 

http://www.adaeuro.com/zoom.asp?foto=im ... jpg&descr=





i've added this to compare. (the rear lighting)


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jul 2009)

BigTom said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


{Bows down}  Seriously amazing work.


----------



## CeeBee (8 Jul 2009)

Jealousy is not an attractive trait......

...... but when I look at those photographs, I just can't help myself.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jul 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> ealousy is not an attractive trait......
> 
> ...... but when I look at those photographs, I just can't help myself.



i take it your NOT talking about mine


----------



## CeeBee (8 Jul 2009)

You're too modest!


----------

